# Old Winchester 30-30 ammo questions, reliable to shoot?



## Steve40th (Mar 7, 2013)

Going to shoot an old 94 model 30-30 tomorrow. The rifle is in excellent condition. The bullets look clean and are Winchester. One box is real old, but both are in great condition and have been in an air conditioned home for a long time. Nothing outside. One box of 30-30's has $3.75 if that tells you how old they are, for a box of 20 Winchester super speeds..
Would you shoot them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

If they were stored properly, shoot away. What color are the casings


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, I'd shoot them. If properly stored ammo can be fine for several decades. Shot some 8mm ammo and the head stamps had German swastika's stamped on them and they performed flawless. I'm thinking 1937 or so. However, I have had some very old 30-06 ammo where the cases swelled a bit and would not chamber and eject properly. I don't know the full story behind the ammo, they were in a plastic bag and could have been reloads.


----------

